# THRC DECEMBER 18 SATURDAY RACING



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll be there forshure for offroad..


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Danny, I'm rounding up some guys who want to run 4wd buggy, and I'll talk to a few more at TFT this weekend. If we have enough for a class do we have time to run them separately, or do we need to run everything together?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris, I think he will run them separate depending on the amount of racers. If we can get 8 I wouldn't be suprised if he split into 2 classes. I think he monitors the THRC site more often than this one. 

I am posting information on the other forum the guys that are on the Northside, kinda like the Randy's Hobby group. I think a few may bring their SC's one mentioned 2wd SC. Not sure how many have 4wd buggies.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I heard from Jose, he should be able to make it. That's 4 of us with Nick M., if Thomas can make it that's 5. Jose said he talked to Rev, and he has a B44 and might be interested. I think he'll be at TFT, and probably Earl, so we can talk to him. There are a few other guys that have them also, just need to track them down. If we have enough to run 2 classes I'll run my SC too.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems like it will be a good showing. I remember Rev had one just havent seen him in a while. I need to work on my skills then. Can't come in last...lol. Got to at least beat you, the handicap.

I'll have her ready by then.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats the website for THRC?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

http://teamhoustonradiocontrol.yuku.com/


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Heard from Danny, he says if we have at least 3 cars to a class we'll split them up.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes... sorry. We will split the classes up for sure. Juggling across three forums can be taxing sometimes lol.
Look forward to the racing on the 18th!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Dan, I think we may have a few guys coming from the other forum as well. So, hopefully we have a very good showing for on and off road. A lot of TC'ers may show up too.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome! Only two weeks away....


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Actually one week.... duh..


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Seems like we may have an even bigger crowd this week. Time to get my cars ready.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep. Tim said he wanted to come, but he needed a new speedo for his 4wd. Then he won a Castle speedo and motor at the TFT race, so I think he's coming.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Danggit, I can never seem to win any of the good stuff...lol. Hopefully he can put it to good use...lol.

I wanting to see how Marcus' XXX4 handles MnM. Should be fine since it's so smooth out there.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

There will be about four of us from NorthSide "Randy's Hobbies" everyone is working this saturday cant wait ti see you there karl and everyone..


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

How many guys are gonna run 1/10 4wd buggy? I'll be running my XX4.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

B4Maz said:


> How many guys are gonna run 1/10 4wd buggy? I'll be running my XX4.


You, me, Karl, Jose. Tim was going to try to make, same with Twheels. Didn't get a chance to talk to Rev this weekend, but someone said he might show also. Don't know who else.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Marcus may rub his xxx4. i forgot to tell Rev too. ill see if i can send him a txt.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

CV, should bring his SC.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> CV, should bring his SC.


CV gots 3 xmas parties to attend this weekend........no racing for me!

Besides, I'm ditching that Hyper and going back to a Slash and I don't have one yet........too flimsy for me.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Watch me drive, that Hyper can take a beating...lol. It's handles better after some adjustments...lol.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

I have to go with Karl half way with the Hyper it can take a heck of a beating but my opion is jammin is better with Pbs Upgrade. 

But no one in our group is running 2wdsc or 4wd buggys. Just 4wdsc and Tc17.5,Formula1,RWYB.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys I dont know if I will be able to race inless my MyLapsRC4 doesnt come in time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Not sure but they may have some loaners.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

weshyper10sc said:


> Hey guys I dont know if I will be able to race inless my MyLapsRC4 doesnt come in time.


I didnt know they ran those at MM. I hope they have loaners.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

They run the amb setup. Not sure if which is which. I know it's not the infrared one. This one picks up amb and cloned pt's.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

so will this type work?


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes it will.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

All day!!


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The Mrt's too.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

as of now, i am planning to show up with my 4x4 sc. how many sc you think will show?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

don't know Willy, but it sounds like 6-8 or better. See if you can get some more guys to come out.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah, seems like it will be a large class this time. may even have enough for 2wd and 4wd.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I think Todd is going to come with his 2wd. I'll see what John Payson has going on.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I think I just might have to break out the B44 for this one?:mpd:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I get to rub elbows with Mr. Earl Sparky, got to make sure my buggy is up to the task.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Well im coming my Mylaps came in today so im all ready to race. And got a tune in on my Jammin so ill be in the sc4x4 class. What time does the track open ? Karl sayed the track opens before the shop opens so could someone give me a time please.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Earl_Sparky said:


> I think I just might have to break out the B44 for this one?:mpd:


Im ready! I got my XX4 all set. I just hope I dont break anything.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

B4maz, good stuff. 

Wes, I think they may open up the gates at early i am thinking around 9am. So they can start setting up the on-road. I probably head up there around 9 myself, latest 10.

Going to get some practice in tomorrow around 1130. Hopefully rain holds off.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey, there's Earl! If you'd check your PM's you would have known about this a lot earlier ha ha ha.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks like ya'll are going to have a good event! Wish I could be there.......looking like I may end up working on Saturday


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe you can hit up the next race CV.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bummer CV. Doesn't it bite when the work you have to do to be able to afford these things gets in the way of you playing with them?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

We hope to see you guys out on Saturday.... Don't forget the swap meet and bring your used or new RC gear that you want to sell. Racers bring your cash, and racers bring your garage sale pricing and lets have some fun.

Off road track has had a face lift and is in pretty good shape for racing. Remeber to sign up in the hobby shop and pay with cash only.

I know Marcus, James O., Jim Avila, along with M&M's grounds keeper did allot of work on the off road track. I hope I didn't miss anyone but the track looks pretty good for wome SC racing.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes the track is in great just need a little bit of smoothing on the corner right before the straight way, and knock down a little bit of the jump right before, Ill help when yall do Marcus or who ever out there Saturday morning. But overall A great redo on the track was there last night 12/16/10 and got some practice time with my new Jammin Scrt10.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

It's smoothed out today. The track guy was working on it all morning. I got some PT on it also. Burned a couple of packs. Still trying to find my slow areas. Traction rolled in the corners gotta watch that tomorrow.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea I know what you mean well that's good he was workin on it I got my practice in on thursday night when they were doing there onroad races. Yea I think a real blind spot is when your turning in that corner coming up to the double on the back straight way but more practice better.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

man, that was good stuff yesterday. when you can drop 2 or 3 spots in one corner that's great, tight racing. 1/8 e buggy main was awesome too. looking forward to next one. maybe january 8? that avoids new years weekend, the benefit race for doug, and the harc race.


----------



## jelias (Sep 7, 2004)

You're right Chris. Midway through the first qualifier I went from running second to running fifth or sixth after one mistake. Even with the ESC issues that I had to deal with the whole day I had a blast running my XXX-4 with all the other 4wd buggies. Hopefully I will be ready next time with a working speed control and maybe a different tire. Don't know that my holeshots were a good tire choice for that surface.

Hope everyone had a good time yesterday and hope to see all out again next time.


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

It was definately a fun day. Who knew the SC class would be so much fun. I was also eye balling those 1/10 buggies....looked like fun!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

be sure to post up here next time ya'll race.......would like to come run the SC with yall.

I ditched the Ofna and have a Slash Platinum and a set of Revolvers ready to go!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

All the races were REALLY close. I had fun helping call the races too.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

The B44 will have a the diffs repaired so, with those working right, I should be able to make it a race. Went through 2 diffs that day, Use to be the front now the rear. Front was fixed when I put a new diff case in. I guess the rear needs one too.


----------



## weshyper10sc (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea it was a fun day but my truck was handling good till the screw strip out in the C Hub about to change to PBS Susepison like Willy told me on the track. Hahah Nik You were funny being the announcer you never let me crash once without saying something lol...


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

weshyper10sc said:


> Yea it was a fun day but my truck was handling good till the screw strip out in the C Hub about to change to PBS Susepison like Willy told me on the track. Hahah Nik You were funny being the announcer you never let me crash once without saying something lol...


You got it Wes....PBS up front is the way to go.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

PBS not to be confused with POS.

I will give you guys some better comp next time. My front knuckle stripped out during the race so I couldn't catch you guys. Rear diff stripped in the 4wd buggy and that kept me from the lead pack. Now all I need is some good practice.

Thinking I may try the Bow-Fighters on the Hyper, maybe get some better grip. Once I stopped traction rolling I was doing a little better. Guess I really needed to brake instead of slide it around that corner...lol.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who came out. It was great to see all the off roaders out racing. I especially liked the 1/10 buggie class. Makes me want to get one!


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow! That was awesome!

We had a full field of 1/10 scale 4wd buggies, I think there were 8. The racing was so close. Nick Maslowski was TQ, but broke while leading the 1/10 buggy race. Believe it or not, Chris cjtamu qualified 2nd! Just with consistency I was able to hold on.

In the 1/8 buggy I was TQ, but Nick Maslowski was within a few seconds the whole race. I barely won.

We need to get better with posting the results of these races. I think I will start collecting the results and posting them. We will need some help from you organizers. O by the way I did not know Nick Sartor was such a good announcer, I think we may have identified a future RD. I really enjoyed racing with everyone!!! Good Job!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

You guys were running 1/8 buggy on that offroad track?


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Yep, we ran 1/8 on the offroad track. It is a little tight and the jumps were not that big, but that is what made the racing so close. Good dirt.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

MnM has always had very good dirt.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I had a great time. I just need to not break anything, if thats ever possible.

Close, clean racing! Good announcing and laid back fun.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Earl_Sparky said:


> Wow! That was awesome!
> 
> We had a full field of 1/10 scale 4wd buggies, I think there were 8. The racing was so close. Nick Maslowski was TQ, but broke while leading the 1/10 buggy race. Believe it or not, Chris cjtamu qualified 2nd! Just with consistency I was able to hold on.


Dang, y'all forget I used to have skillz. Then the kids got bigger and ate up all my free time. I can feel the rust coming off LOL. Don't worry Earl, with that new wife your chance to sit around and get rusty is coming. And I notice earl conveeeniently forgot to mention who qualified 5th . It was good stuff, I think Nick M. had us all covered if he could have kept it running.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Results are always posted within a day on the THRC forum. I seen where some are looking for them so I will post them here as well. NOTE: I can't find the html tools on this forum so formatting may be messed up.

*THRC Racing* 
*12-18-2010* 

*Best Heat Lap/Time for Off Road SC 4WD: *
* Ryan Mosley with 13/5:09.61*

* -- Off Road SC 4WD - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name*
* 1 2 17 7:01.61 Willy Mills *
* 2 3 17 7:23.90 Wesley Stern *
* 3 1 7 2:51.14 Ryan Mosley *
* 4 4 6 2:35.31 Karl Stovall *
* -- 5 --- DNS --- Chris Thayer *

- Off Road SC 4WD -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 22.9 22.0 21.2 26.5 
2 23.9 25.0 25.3 27.9 
3 23.5 23.3 26.5 26.6 
4 24.3 23.2 23.5 23.3 
5 27.6 25.1 23.0 24.7 
6 25.0 23.6 27.0 26.0 
7 23.6 25.0 25.4 
8 23.7 26.3 
9 24.0 31.0 
10 24.7 24.3 
11 22.5 25.0 
12 27.6 24.0 
13 22.4 24.9 
14 28.8 27.5 
15 27.0 31.4 
16 23.4 29.4 
17 29.6 27.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 7 17 17 6  
time 171.1 421.6 443.9 155.3

*Best Heat Lap/Time for Off Road 4WD Buggy: *
* Nick Maslowski with 13/5:02.67*

* -- Off Road 4WD Buggy - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name*
* 1 5 18 7:17.68 Earl Trindle *
* 2 3 17 7:03.00 Jose Elias *
* 3 6 17 7:11.63 Larry Rollins *
* 4 2 17 7:16.29 Chris Thayer *
* 5 7 15 7:05.48 Karl Stovall *
* 6 1 6 2:15.81 Nick Maslowski *
* -- 4 --- DNS --- Marcus Williams *
* -- 8 --- DNS --- Mike Cowen *

- Off Road 4WD Buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 19.9 22.6 26.4 23.4 21.7 31.6 
2 23.4 23.6 23.2 27.0 23.6 27.5 
3 23.2 25.7 23.9 24.7 24.8 29.3 
4 23.1 23.6 23.7 28.1 28.8 26.7 
5 23.1 30.5 25.5 22.8 30.7 26.9 
6 22.8 24.8 28.1 23.4 24.0 24.2 
7 23.7 24.2 23.2 24.0 25.5 
8 27.1 23.7 23.0 24.7 31.7 
9 23.7 25.5 25.3 24.8 32.1 
10 23.5 23.8 23.6 23.8 31.6 
11 24.3 28.0 23.5 24.2 26.8 
12 32.9 26.5 23.3 29.3 29.9 
13 25.8 23.1 24.0 24.7 24.7 
14 30.2 23.6 23.8 28.8 27.4 
15 23.4 23.7 23.6 24.3 28.7 
16 23.5 24.4 23.8 24.1 
17 26.7 25.0 25.6 24.5 
18 24.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 6 17 17 18 17 15 
time 135.8 436.2 423.0 437.6 431.6 425.4

*Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/8 E Buggy: *
* Earl Trindle with 14/5:04.61*

* -- 1/8 E Buggy - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name*
* 1 1 20 7:18.53 Earl Trindle *
* 2 2 20 7:19.97 Nick Maslowski *
* 3 3 19 7:13.19 Nickolas Sarter *
* 4 4 18 7:05.10 Willy Mills *
* 5 5 17 7:02.02 Brent Collier *

- 1/8 E Buggy -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 18.5 19.3 21.0 20.5 19.9 
2 21.8 22.1 22.2 23.4 23.4 
3 21.7 21.9 24.7 22.4 29.7 
4 22.7 21.8 21.7 22.8 28.7 
5 21.8 22.2 22.5 24.5 24.7 
6 22.1 22.6 21.2 23.4 22.0 
7 22.1 21.7 21.4 21.5 22.3  
8 21.7 21.3 22.2 25.5 21.9 
9 21.7 23.9 22.9 22.5 30.0 
10 24.2 22.3 21.4 22.0 30.7 
11 21.5 22.1 21.6 26.0 23.3 
12 21.8 21.4 21.7 25.8 24.8 
13 21.8 21.4 21.5 22.3 27.3 
14 21.3 22.5 25.3 26.2 24.2 
15 23.6 21.9 21.0 22.6 22.7 
16 21.6 22.0 22.3 26.9 23.1 
17 21.8 21.6 22.9 22.6 22.4 
18 21.5 21.6 32.9 23.3 
19 22.1 21.9 21.7 
20 22.5 23.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 20 20 19 18 17 
time 438.5 439.9 433.1 425.0 422.0

*Best Heat Lap/Time for Kid Off Road: *
* Larry Horner with 7/3:24.52

*
* -- Kid Off Road - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name*
* 1 1 7 3:26.75 Larry Horner *
* 2 3 6 3:24.97 Dillon Collier *
* 3 2 5 3:07.44 marcus Jr *

- Kid Off Road -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 26.0 33.2 35.1 
2 31.1 43.1 33.4 
3 28.9 29.9 31.7 
4 28.8 41.1 43.1 
5 32.1 39.8 31.4 
6 32.1 30.0 
7 27.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 7 5 6 
time 206.7 187.4 204.9

*Best Heat Lap/Time for 17.5 TC SS: *
* Christian Tabush with 33/6:10.94*

* -- 17.5 TC SS - A Main -- *
*Pos Car Laps time name*
* 1 1 33 6:02.02 Christian Tabush *
* 2 2 32 6:05.31 Sam Hand *
* 3 5 32 6:08.65 Brent Collier *
* 4 3 31 6:03.37 Danny Finley *
* 5 6 26 6:00.02 Mike Cowen *
* 6 4 16 6:04.18 Frank Hernandez *

- 17.5 TC SS -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 5.4 6.0 6.5 6.7 7.3 8.4 
2 11.0 11.4 11.9 12.0 12.4 13.4 
3 11.3 11.7 12.2 45.2 12.6 12.9 
4 11.2 11.6 12.8 157.1 12.4 14.0 
5 11.0 12.1 12.4 11.5 11.7 14.5 
6 11.1 11.9 12.0 11.7 11.9 12.4 
7 10.9 11.2 11.5 12.6 11.4 17.1  
8 11.1 14.1 12.4 13.1 11.1 14.0 
9 10.9 11.4 11.6 11.8 11.7 13.5 
10 11.1 11.6 11.7 11.6 11.7 13.0 
11 11.2 11.5 11.6 12.8 11.5 12.1 
12 11.0 11.3 12.7 11.7 12.0 16.2 
13 11.1 11.3 11.7 11.5 11.2 14.6 
14 11.0 11.2 12.0 11.4 11.6 18.5 
15 10.8 11.2 12.3 11.2 12.3 13.9 
16 11.0 11.5 11.8 11.6 11.2 12.9 
17 10.8 11.6 11.3 12.0 13.0 
18 11.2 12.0 11.8 11.0 12.8 
19 11.2 11.8 11.6 11.1 14.8 
20 11.3 11.0 12.0 11.0 14.4 
21 11.3 11.5 11.7 11.4 13.0 
22 11.1 11.3 11.7 11.1 12.9 
23 11.0 11.4 11.8 11.1 18.0 
24 11.1 11.6 11.4 12.3 12.7 
25 11.0 11.3 11.6 11.2 12.7 
26 11.0 11.5 11.3 11.2 13.0 
27 11.1 11.3 11.9 11.2 
28 11.4 11.4 11.5 11.0 
29 11.1 11.4 12.2 12.0 
30 11.0 11.1 11.6 11.9 
31 11.4 11.4 11.5 11.6 
32 11.1 11.2 11.7 
33 11.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 33 32 31 16 32 26 
time 362.0 365.3 363.3 364.1 368.6 360.0


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

where is m&m located? i would like to come up and check it out. anyone racing 1/10 2wd buggys or is it all 4wd?


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> where is m&m located? i would like to come up and check it out. anyone racing 1/10 2wd buggys or is it all 4wd?










*M & M Hobby CenterM & M Hobby Center*

Place page

6703 Chimney Rock Road
Houston (Bellaire), TX 77401
(713) 661-7137
Bus: Bellaire Blvd @ Chimney Rock Rd
Get directions - Is this accurate?
Open Mon-Sat 10am-6:30pm


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

hotrodchevy_77 said:


> anyone racing 1/10 2wd buggys or is it all 4wd?


Its mostly 4wd now. I got a RC10 Team Car converted to brushless. Anyone else got a 2WD?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> Its mostly 4wd now. I got a RC10 Team Car converted to brushless. Anyone else got a 2WD?


i do... its a b4


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i have a t4


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Brian, I still have my B4 and I have my SC10 also. If we can get enough maybe we can do an Open 2wd class, run any 2wd you brung.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

So are we racing Jan 8th? The swagger is also on the 8th at Vertigo.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> I got a RC10 Team Car converted to brushless.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

B4Maz said:


> So are we racing Jan 8th? The swagger is also on the 8th at Vertigo.


racin my 1/8 buggy will come first lol...but i do wanna try the 1/10 out. do yall have a schedule for m&m?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

well, picked me up a B44 today.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> well, picked me up a B44 today.


lol nice


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah Brian, I talked to Marcus and Danny about it and suggested they don't schedule offroad on the HARC races dates as much as possible, since most of us that were there will run HARC as much as possible. They're aware of it and I think they're going to try. Far as I know Jan 8 is the next date at M&M. No way to miss all of the H'town club race dates, just too much racing going on to miss them all. I'm headed up to M&M around 12:00 today, I think Marcus and a few others may go also.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> well, picked me up a B44 today.


Uhoh, here comes trouble, lol.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol, thanks Nick. i need a few things for it, before i can run it. but i cant wait to try it out.


----------

